# Apr stage 1



## 12veeR (Sep 25, 2016)

I recently purchased a 2017 jetta se 1.4 tsi looking to do Intake and apr stage 1 tune should I break the car in a little more before doing the tune ? Also has anyone started modding there mk6 or 1.4t equipped cars ? Curious about numbers or comparisons to the gli thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

12veeR said:


> I recently purchased a 2017 jetta se 1.4 tsi looking to do Intake and apr stage 1 tune should I break the car in a little more before doing the tune ? Also has anyone started modding there mk6 or 1.4t equipped cars ? Curious about numbers or comparisons to the gli thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't believe APR has a tune for the US version of the 1.4T. APR's website is a little misleading, but the tune they have is for the ROW (Rest of world) version, which is not compatible. There is still very little out for our car that is worth it, but there is a Unitronic tune. On ECS website there is also CAI, and Exhaust options...Neither of which will add much (if any) power. It seems like the aftermarket industry is wary about investing R&D dollars to this specific platform. At the end of the day, it's all about the GLI and 1.8's.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

12veeR said:


> I recently purchased a 2017 jetta se 1.4 tsi looking to do Intake and apr stage 1 tune should I break the car in a little more before doing the tune ? Also has anyone started modding there mk6 or 1.4t equipped cars ? Curious about numbers or comparisons to the gli thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here you go:

https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Jetta-MK6-14L-TSI-2015-2016-150hp


----------



## 12veeR (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes I’ve seen the Unitronic tunes I was told that would void the warranty on my car..hopefully they release a tune soon from apr or warranty might just have to be voided 🤷🏽*♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

12veeR said:


> Yes I’ve seen the Unitronic tunes I was told that would void the warranty on my car..hopefully they release a tune soon from apr or warranty might just have to be voided 🤷🏽*♂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I’m leasing my car and for almost a whole year I haven’t took my car to the “stealership” . Why? If it messes up I’m still gonna have to either pay or something . Anyways with just a stage 1 unitronic tune you would be going faster than most stock GLIs. Confirmed by a guy who has a 1.4t 5 speed and said he put a uni 1+ tune. An intake might not do much on a NA Car but this turbo engine will totally benefit at least 5 hp continuously to the crank however IE intake is the way I’m going. AWE Tuning has catback exhaust for max gains up to 7hp and torque. Also there is a Borla exhaust. Uni is in the make of stage 2 tune along with a downpipe so just more patience. Also u should look into dogbone mount and and parts to stiffens up the motor and the chassis. Why? I have wheel hop on 1st gear stock so with the tune there’s lots of torque so u will need some stiffer to put that power to the ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

12veeR said:


> Yes I?ve seen the Unitronic tunes I was told that would void the warranty on my car..hopefully they release a tune soon from apr or warranty might just have to be voided 🤷🏽*♂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get the racechip ultimate. It's a German chip tune. Doesn't flash ecu, so it doesn't void warranty. Easily turn off if you want stock, or unplug altogether. It's definitely worth the money. I am very pleased. Wheel hop all way through 4th, and I have the dogbone mount.


----------



## ericgohsw (Feb 5, 2018)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Get the racechip ultimate. It's a German chip tune. Doesn't flash ecu, so it doesn't void warranty. Easily turn off if you want stock, or unplug altogether. It's definitely worth the money. I am very pleased. Wheel hop all way through 4th, and I have the dogbone mount.


what were the gains like?


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

ericgohsw said:


> what were the gains like?


Gains were great. 193hp 280 torque 91 fuel.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LurkerJetta (May 30, 2018)

Rabbitjoker said:


> ericgohsw said:
> 
> 
> > what were the gains like?
> ...


Holly ****, that dinoed?


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

LurkerJetta said:


> Rabbitjoker said:
> 
> 
> > ericgohsw said:
> ...


Not what we are making at all. Maybe 240 tourqe. Uni tune is just safer you're computer can't regulate a piggy back tune. Gonna do a dyno day on my car I have the injen intake and the uni stage one tune and as stated before I pull away from stock Glis.


----------

